# Banana Boat Myth.



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

I've heard differnt versions of stories that all link to bananas being bad luck on boats.... 

Lets get down to it. 

WHY ARE BANANAS THE BOATERS MOST HATED FRUIT?


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

timeout. Are bananas fruits?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *wishiniwasfishin07 (11/12/2007)*timeout. Are bananas fruits?


yes, seeds are inside it.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Gotcha


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I heard it has something to do with poisonous banana spiders killing people on banana boats coming to port... could be


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

It was told back in the old days that bannas rotted quicker than the other food and attrated fruit flies and they caused all other food to spoil. Aleast that how it was told to me. What do I know though.:letsdrink


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

all i know is, one day during cobia season, i thought it would be funny to hook a banana onto a buddy's cobia jig... when he saw it, he cut off the jig(letting it fall in the water) took all the line off his reel, and drove all the way back to navarre to get another rod/reel... i don't think he fished that combo for the rest of ling season:doh:letsdrink


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

> *FenderBender (11/12/2007)*I heard it has something to do with poisonous banana spiders killing people on banana boats coming to port... could be


not to hi jack but, are banana spiders poisonous? i am loaded withum' i googled and not found the word nonvenomous yet.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *whipper snapper (11/12/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *FenderBender (11/12/2007)*I heard it has something to do with poisonous banana spiders killing people on banana boats coming to port... could be
> ...




<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblFullMessage>Looks like the South American variety KILLS... and thats where the naners' are coming from... 

from: http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-banana-spider.htm

The banana spider is a common name used for two entirely different species of spiders, the _argiope_ of North America, and the _phoneutria_ of Central and South America, the latter of which can be deadly.

The phoneutria or South American banana spider is a large, aggressive spider with a body length of about 1.3 inches (3 cm). This banana spider primarily makes its home in the rain forests but can also be found in cities, where, between 1970 and 1980 it was reportedly responsible for the hospitalization of some 7,000 people in southeastern Brazil. 

The South American banana spider's venom is neurotoxic, or acts on the nervous system, and is similar to the venom produced by redback spiders, also known as black widows. A phoneutria banana spider's bite will cause immediate pain, a cold sweat and irregular heartbeat. Antivenin does exist and the bite can be deadly so immediate medical attention is necessary.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Well Tim... Do you want to take this one or should I?


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

the beulah variety of banana spider can bite but, not likely. they have nough venom to give you a welp for up to 24 hrs in most cases.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Why take a chance! No bananas,banana boat sun screen,banana anything. Damn I feel dirty just typing the word. Just don't,period!!!!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

The last time I was on a boat with a known banana on board, the port transmission went out. $4200. No lie.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Its the banana peel. The crew would slip on the peel and hit there heads! LOL!

The Captain got so mad his whole crew was in sick bay. He started baning bananas on his boats. It caught on so there you have it. Boy that sounded good though.:letsdrink


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *VS200B (11/12/2007)*all i know is, one day during cobia season, i thought it would be funny to hook a banana onto a buddy's cobia jig... when he saw it, he cut off the jig(letting it fall in the water) took all the line off his reel, and drove all the way back to navarre to get another rod/reel... i don't think he fished that combo for the rest of ling season:doh:letsdrink


Me and Steve were talking about that today when Jeremy smeared a nasty banana on crabs staal


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Funny this subject comes up..... last week just for lack of anything tobring for asnack onboard I purposely brought a bananna fishing on my boat for the first time. Well after finding my first super school of bulls on the beach of 2007 and catch/release of 12 fish. I pulled out the bananna and fishing partner looks at me with this look. I said, " still believe"?

Myth or not, it just food for thought. Pun intendedoke


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *wishiniwasfishin07 (11/12/2007)*timeout. Are bananas fruits?


Are bananas fruit?The big question to ask is, DOES IT HAVE SEEDS? 

If the answer is yes, then technically, you have a FRUIT. This, of course, makes yourbanana a fruit. It also makes cucumbers, squash, green beans and walnuts all fruits as well. VEGETABLES such as, radishes, celery, carrots, and lettuce do NOT have seeds (that are part of what we eat) and so they are grouped as vegetables.Bananas are also berries. Whereas the Strawberry, Blackberry, Raspberry, and Boysenberry are not berries.:banghead:banghead:banghead

To the "QUESTION" at hand...all BS


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Bananas are considered bad luck on a fishing boat by many captains. There is a basis for this belief. It may be a myth, but it can influence your catch.

The bad luck theory of bananas is derived from the misfortune of stevedores unloading banana boats from Central America. The cargo most often contained biting spiders that not only were painful, but occasionally deadly. Stevedores considered it bad luck to be assigned to unloading a banana boat. This is the truth behind the myth.

The effect that this superstition has on anglers is real. As you know from reading the first installment in this fishing clinic, Karma is very important. The mere thought of bad luck can cause an imbalance in the captain and/or crew's Ying and Yang. The imbalance results in a poor catch. Bananas are bad luck only for those who believe they are bad luck. However, one superstitious crewmember can affect an entire boat's Karma. 

Many boats product fine catches with bananas onboard. Typically these boats are yellow and have names like Chiquita. By over playing the banana myth, Karma on these boats is maintained even with superstitious crewmembers onboard.

The belief that the smell or oil in bananas causes the bad luck is totally false. This theory has been proven incorrect. Captains have used banana skins for lures and caught fish on them. 

The impact that the banana myth has had on fishermen highlights the important lesson in The Zen Of Fishing. Maintaining proper balance while fishing requires an uncluttered mind. Superstition clutters the mind, creating imbalance. Clear your mental slate before fishing.

Counter to the bad luck superstition, good luck thoughts can also create imbalance. A favorite lure can often become a good luck charm. Losing that lure creates bad luck. An angler knowing the Zen of fishing will avoid good or bad luck superstitions. 

Too many thoughts make being one with the fish more difficult. Remember the primitive brain is the key to harmony. Simplify your thoughts to simplify oneness. 

Isn't Google great this comes from AssociatedContent website.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

As long as it isn't in a hammock you should be good to go. :letsdrink


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

all i know is that them nanners make me feel like i gotta go 10-200(take a crap) and i don't like that feeling when i'm on the water.


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Absolutely NO BANANAS! Bad MoJo! Besides, why can't people refrain from bringing them aboard? Can they not think of anything else to bring?


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

> *bonita dan (11/12/2007)*Why take a chance! No bananas,banana boat sun screen,banana anything. Damn I feel dirty just typing the word. Just don't,period!!!!


AMEN, brother!!!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Bananas affecting the fishing is BS. Taking bananas on a fishing trip will cause bad Karma and brand you as a tourist or landlubber. Personally I have fun w/ it. Often, if the trip starts out slow I challenge any newbies as to whether they bring bananas and amazingly, I often have bananas aboard. Fortunately, after an appropriate sacrifice fishing improves. 

I have read a good bitabout the superstition. The most entertaining is that an Executive w/ Fruit of the Loom fished w/ Miami guide and ardent Bananaphobe Bouncer Smith. After the trip Fruit of the Loom dropped the banana from their label!

At one point in time, the British Navy ruled the seas. The British Navy is who determined that fruit was needed to stave off scurvy, plus they learned that bananas decay faster than other fruits and release enzymes that make other fruits decay faster. I think that since the British once had ports throughout the world, that many seafaring cultures knew "no bananas" for theBritish Navy. It is human nature to seek meaning, mystic power or some deity, therefore, the no bananas policy of thenavy must have gained some mystic sense, laying the foundation for the bananasuperstition. The surprising point is how the fishing community came to embrace it, as I don't think other boating groups care. It is probably because fisherman are somewhat superstitious. If you really want to dig into it, look up the topic in the West Hawaii News Paper (Kona) it seems to have the most info.

One more tidbit about the British...13 being unlucky, well yes 13 were at the Last Supper so maybe that is the basis for unlucky 13. Also, note that a British Ship set sail on its maiden voyage with a Captain Friday on Friday 13th to have never been seen again, so I would say the British were a superstitious lot, and highly influential. As for me, I need to look good when I ain't and I need all the luckI can get, so NOBANANAS.


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

THIS MAKES ME HUNGRY!:hoppingmad im all hyped up an i wanna eat a naner!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i keep bananas STOCKED on our boat. i use them in frozen drinks, my protein shakes, and for a quick snack. that stuff is nonsense.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

check the following link for my bananna story:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=37267&start=1


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

This sucks, now I gotta find some naner' puddin for lunch


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

I have fun with the banana story too - and even though I do not believe it - why take a chance? 

There are lots of stories floating around about how bananas got to be associated with bad luck - the most credible one (one that actually had dates and names ) came froman old Sport Fishing Magizine article ? as I remember it : 

Per Jim Rizzuto ? author of fishing Hawaii style, volumes 1,2,&3, and many other Hawaii fishing book and magazine articles , hisresearch turned upsorts ofexplanations about spiders, rotting fruit, even phallic symbols offending gods.

However-nothing showed up in any literature untilthe 1950's, and then in a few article written about Hawaiian charter boats are out that time. 

Per Jim, bananas = bad luck was first written about in an article on bill fishing off Hawaii in the 50?s, so it did seem to originate in Hawaii, with the growth of the local post WWII charter boat blue water trolling boom. After interviewing several older captains, the story he got was as follows: 
There was a successful captain in Hawaii in the 50?s that hated bananas ? could not stand the sight or smell. When he would ask aclientto not bring bananas onboard, they sometimes would reply that since they were paying for the trip, they could bring what ever they wanted. So he came up with the idea of telling tourist that it was bad luck to bring bananas on a boat in Hawaii. When this boat brought in the big ones, the customersspread the word that leaving those bad luck bananas at the dock really works. This spread to other boats, and Hawaiian fishermen and tourist carried the superstition to the mainland and abroad. 

May or may not be true ? (those old captains may have spun this up also) but is consistent with the time it originated, and human nature. 

No bananas on my boat !


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

HAHA funny posts everyone... i am a huge beliver in not bringing bananas on boats... IT IS BAD KARMA.


----------

